# الاسعار التقريبية لتكلفة اعمال البناء لكل متر مسطح من الاساسات حتي التشطيبات



## minagergis (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يقف الكثيرين عند بداية الشروع في عملية البناء امام معضلة وهي المال اللازم لإكمال المشروع
وحتي يتسني لك عمل دراسة جدوى كاملة للمشروع قد يكون ذلك مكلف ويستنفذ جهدا ليس بالقليل ولكن ذلك لابد منه حتي تكون واقف علي ارض صلبة اذا ما بدأت في مشروعك
ولكن حتي يتم عمل دراسة الجدوى اقدم لك اسعار تقريبية لتكلفة المتر المسطح لكل بند من البنود علي حدي حتي تستطيع ان تحسب تكلفة تقديرية لمشروعك قبل ان تفكر في عمل دراسة الجدوى التفصيلية

البند ------------------------الوحدة -----------الفئة ------- الكمية لكل م2 ---------السعر م2

الخرسانة المسلحة -----------م3 --------------700 ----------0.3 -----------------210
المباني ----------------------م2 --------------30 ------------2.5  -----------------75
البياض الخارجي------------ م2 --------------20 ---------------2 -----------------40 
البياض الداخلي------------ م2 ---------------15 ---------------5 -----------------75
الدهانات الخارجية---------- م2 --------------20 ----------------2 ----------------40 
الدهانات الداخلية----------- م2 ---------------15 ---------------5 ----------------75
السيراميك------------------ م2 --------------40 ----------------1 ----------------40




شرح الجدول
البند غير محتاج لتعريف
الوحدة هي وحدة قياس البند
الفئة هي تكلفة الوحدة
الكمية لكل م2 هي الكمية التي يحتاجها المتر المسطح من الارض في الدور الواحد من هذا البند
السعر لكل م2 هو حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح من هذا البند


مثال 
لنفرض ان لديك قطعة ارض تود بناءها مساحة الارض مثلا 100 متر وتود معرفة تكلفة اجمالية تقديرية لبناء هذه الارض
ولنقل انك ستقوم ببناءها لعدد 3 ادوار
سنقوم بحساب تكلفة الدور الواحد من خىل الجدول اسابق ومن ثم ضرب الناتج في 3
اولا الخرسانة المسلحة
المتر المسطح من الارض يتكلف 210 جنيه للخرسانة المسلحة
اذن مساحة الارض تتكلف للخرسانة المسلحة 210 * 100 = 21000 جنيه

ثانيا اعمال المباني
المتر المسطح من الارض يتكلف للمباني 75 جنيه
اذن مساحة الارض تتكلف للمباني 75 * 100 = 7500 جنيه

وهكذا في باقي البنود
وبحساب مجموع هذه البنود تستطيع عمل تكلفة مبدئية للدور الواحد وبضربه في عدد الادوار يكون لديك تكلفة تقديرية للمبني ككل

وتضاف لكل شقة علي حدي تكلفة اعمال الكهرباء والاعمال الصحية والنجارة كلأتي

للشقة في حدود 150 م2

اعمال النجارة 5000 جنيه
الاعمال الصحية 5000 جنيه
اعمال الكهرباء 5000 جنيه

ملاحظات
يتم حساب الاساسات + السلم + السطح علي انهم دور
بمعني اذا كان المبني بارة عن 3 ادوار فتتم اضافة دور رابع لتغطية تكاليف الاساسات والسلم والسطح


جميع الاسعار محسوبة بالجنيه المصري وحسب اسعار السوق المصري في سبتمبر 2010

يتم ضرب الناتج كله في 1.1 لحساب نسبة الهالك والهادر والنفقات الزائدة

من عالم البناء


----------



## ahmed_d (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يبشمهندس
لكن هل هذا لاي مستوي من المساكن
فندف-متوسط-منخفض-.......
مشكور


----------



## shrek (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن طبعا الاسعار ستختلف باختلاف طريقه البناء ونوع التشطيب


----------



## دعيج (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (9 أكتوبر 2010)

طريقة جميلة لكنها تختلف باختلاف نوع المبني والمنطقة .......مشكور..


----------



## minagergis (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmed_d قال:


> شكرا يبشمهندس
> لكن هل هذا لاي مستوي من المساكن
> فندف-متوسط-منخفض-.......
> مشكور


العفو
دي مش طريقة للحسابات الدقيقة 
دي طريقة للحسابات التقريبية يعني متوسط علشان تعرف تقريبا المبني ممكن يتكلف في حدود كام
والحسابات دي طبعا للتشطيبات فوق المتوسط


----------



## minagergis (9 أكتوبر 2010)

shrek قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> لكن طبعا الاسعار ستختلف باختلاف طريقه البناء ونوع التشطيب


بالتأكيد ولكن كما قلت هي طريقة تقريبية لمعرفة حدود التكلفة قد تزيد او تنقص ولكن ليست بفارق كبير


----------



## minagergis (9 أكتوبر 2010)

دعيج قال:


> جزاك الله خير


شكرا


----------



## minagergis (9 أكتوبر 2010)

رشيد يعقوب قال:


> طريقة جميلة لكنها تختلف باختلاف نوع المبني والمنطقة .......مشكور..


بالطبع تختلف من مكان لأخر ومن منطقة لأخري ومن وقت لأخر وكما حددت فهذه اسعار السوق المصرية في هذه الايام 
والاختلافي في المناطق داخل البلد الواحد لا يتفاوت كثيرا الا بأضافة فرق العمالة او التسكين ان كانت في مناطق نائية
وفي النهاية هذه ليست الا حساب تقديري للتكلفة وليس دقيق وانما لمعرفة مبدئية ليس الا
شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جميلط


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## مازن ألحسن (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بذلت مجهود فيها ..نسميها في العراق (جدول الكميات ألمسعر) وتعد قبل اعداد دراسة جدوى للمشروع 
لأن على اساس الكلفة تعد دراسة الجدوى..مع تحياتي


----------

